# New dripper setup



## Jarred (7/7/16)

Hi, 
I want to take the plunge and get into drippers or something similar. I've heard that they produce the best flavour?  
So I want to ask your thoughts on decent setups etc. The avocado 24 gas caught my eye and the reviews say it's pretty awesome. 

Secondly, any mods that will be the best option. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/16)

An Avo isn't a dripper but it's a dripper quality vape. Well worth buying.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/7/16)

Jarred said:


> Secondly, any mods that will be the best option.



Missed your second question... the choice is big... but I would choose from a Minkin or a HotCig R150 for dual 18650 mods... for a single 18650 mod probably a Snow Wolf Mini.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jarred (7/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> An Avo isn't a dripper but it's a dripper quality vape. Well worth buying.


Would it be better going into drippers instead? It's quite overwhelming with all the available options to choose from.


----------



## Jarred (7/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Missed your second question... the choice is big... but I would choose from a Minkin or a HotCig R150 for dual 18650 mods... for a single 18650 mod probably a Snow Wolf Mini.


Sorry I wasn't clear haha 
Which mod will be suited best for a dripper. Do I need one with a 100w or higher?


----------



## Jarred (7/7/16)

Jarred said:


> Would it be better going into drippers instead? It's quite overwhelming with all the available options to choose from.


I prefer the idea of building my own coils


----------



## Modulas (7/7/16)

I recently bought my first dripper - a Tsunami.

Although the flavour is off the charts when compared to a tank, its much more interactive, in the sense that you're constantly fiddling with it. Dripping into it, taking the cap off to check the juice level - that kinda thing.

Its not bad per se, just more work than filling up a tank. Definitely worth it for the improved flavour.

I'd say get the most powerful mod you can afford. Don't have to use the full power of it, but the extra battery life (they usually run off two or more batteries) as well as extra power on tap (when needed) is very useful.


----------



## WDE (7/7/16)

Yeah building coils is awesome (can really improve/ get your vape how you like).

I'm a sucker for the Geekvape tsunami (for the dripper), very easy to build on. 

And as far as mods go a single 18650 mod (eg: evic vtc mini) is what I started dripping with, it will just depend on your builds if you really "need" a dual 18650. But saying that, I just bought myself a dual 18650 because the battery life is just way better when vaping at anything above 30/35 watts (imo).

For me dripping is an at home thing or when I know I will have two hands free, if you are looking for a more out and about tanks to build on, the avo will probably be a good bet.

But dripping is still my favourite way to vape (and the wicking/ building is way easier compared to tanks).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/7/16)

WDE said:


> Yeah building coils is awesome (can really improve/ get your vape how you like).
> 
> I'm a sucker for the Geekvape tsunami (for the dripper), very easy to build on.
> 
> ...



I also drip at home and use my tanks during the day at the office. I use my dripper on my single battery Kbox Mini and the dual battery Kbox 120. 

Get one and play!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Jarred (7/7/16)

Modulas said:


> I recently bought my first dripper - a Tsunami.
> 
> Although the flavour is off the charts when compared to a tank, its much more interactive, in the sense that you're constantly fiddling with it. Dripping into it, taking the cap off to check the juice level - that kinda thing.
> 
> ...


That's perfectly fine. I enjoy tinkering, so that'll be right up my alley. I'll check out the tsunami as well  
Rob pointed out some mods which I'm going to check out now  , but I reckon a dual cell will be the best bet.


----------



## Jarred (7/7/16)

WDE said:


> Yeah building coils is awesome (can really improve/ get your vape how you like).
> 
> I'm a sucker for the Geekvape tsunami (for the dripper), very easy to build on.
> 
> ...


So I'll keep my Pico when on a mission. Thanks very much that was a huge help. I'm starting to think that the Tsunami is a good choice here haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/7/16)

Petri for flavour! Cloud cap it for clouds! Haha..I am on drippers and dripper tanks now..but still haven't started using my Avo 24 cause I am constantly on my Petri..


----------



## Jarred (7/7/16)

Cobrali said:


> Petri for flavour! Cloud cap it for clouds! Haha..I am on drippers and dripper tanks now..but still haven't started using my Avo 24 cause I am constantly on my Petri..


That good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (7/7/16)

Jarred said:


> That good?



For me it is..


----------



## DrSirus-88 (7/7/16)

The Petri is hands down the way to go for a flavour chasing dripper. However the price point could be steep. 

Drippers are definitely a great way to chase great flavour and clouds. Also really fun to build on and wick. 

From a device standpoint I would say get a dual battery device that can fire up to 150w (a minikin or Sigelie 213). You may not fire it at that but it's a nice to have. The battery life is also better on them. Good luck with your purchase man

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (7/7/16)

Petri for the win

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (7/7/16)

Dr Phil said:


> Petri for the win



@DrPhil have a look at this my brother.

Now this is champion

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Dr Phil (7/7/16)

No lies I would sale all my Vape stuff and be happy with my one set up right there


----------

